# Pillow Ear/Hematoma



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our sweet aussie, Sydney had this twice years apart (different ears). Both required surgery where they "quilt" the ear so it cannot expand.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine had one a couple years back. Dont waste your money on the drain method. Ask for the guilting method as it guarantees the hematoma will not occur again in that same spot. My friends dog had one last year she spend $250 to have a drain placed which did nothing. Required surgery anyway which cost an additional $550. The surgery I got on mine was $480 give or take a few bucks


----------



## Hannah25 (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you for replying. It is a hematoma. But they are letting it dry up on it's own. Hopefully it won't return after it drys up.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

hannah&allie said:


> thank you for replying. It is a hematoma. But they are letting it dry up on it's own. Hopefully it won't return after it drys up.


How big is it? Hematomas are very painful and if left to dry up on their own will leave what is called "Cauliflower Ear" basically thats a deformed ear. I would be hesitant to leave it to dry up on its own unless were talking a small one


----------



## Hannah25 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's considered a "small one" from the vet. But it seems big to me. It hasn't taken over her entire ear. maybe two iches in height? And 1-2 inches across. I think. They gave her a steroid for it. I'm planning on calling my regular vet tomorrow to get his opinion. We had to go to a different vet because ours isn't open on Saturdays.

How do you know they are painful? She's not acting like she's in pain. I was hoping it didn't hurt but wasn't sure. The vet never mentioned anything.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie (RIP) had an ear hematoma, we had it drained but it filled again. I don't remember why it was just drained and not quilted. Since she was a senior and the second time it didn't seem to be as painful, we let it dry on it's own. Her ear stayed a little 'lumpy' but nothing noticable or disfiguring.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

My guy was in obvious pain when I touched it. His was 1 inch by 2 inches. I would still be going ahead with the surgery but thats just me. 90% of the time the drain doesnt work and I would never allow one to heal on its own unless it was the size of a quarter or less. Some vets will suggest the drain method first because they know they dont work 90% of the time so when surgery is needed you spend more money. Thats what happened to my friend anyway. 

Any swelling in the ear that separates skin is painful....


----------



## Hannah25 (Jul 7, 2009)

Makes me really sad to think that she's in pain  Hopefully my vet can help with this some how.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please keep us posted what your vet has to say. Syd's were really her whole ear so I can't imagine anything other than the surg for hers.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

A1Malinois said:


> Some vets will suggest the drain method first because they know they dont work 90% of the time so when surgery is needed you spend more money.


Why does everything have to be a conspiracy or have an anti-vet stance? Vets present an array of options taking into consideration invasiveness and cost, but the approval for a treatment plan resides with the owner--I do wonder if you're friend was stressing about money as you often do about vet care & perhaps elected to try the draining as opposed to doing surgery.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My soon to be 12 yr old golden boy has a small one on his ear. It started as a fluid-filled cyst that was drained so that a cytology could be performed and then a hematoma developed (small, not the entire ear). My vet said we could drain it; however, it very much likely would return, we could do surgery or we could let it heal on it's own provided it didn't increase in size. Due to the age of my guy and the fact that he is not demonstrating any discomfort, I am letting it run its course. My vet did say it could result in scar tissue/cauliflower ear.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> Why does everything have to be a conspiracy or have an anti-vet stance? Vets present an array of options taking into consideration invasiveness and cost, but the approval for a treatment plan resides with the owner--I do wonder if you're friend was stressing about money as you often do about vet care & perhaps elected to try the draining as opposed to doing surgery.


If I thought every vet was a conspiracy I wouldnt take my animals to a vet. How I know my friends vet was more concerned about money was he told her that the drain method works every time. Thats a flat out false statement, because the drain does NOT work most of the time. While treatment plan resides with the owner how can on make a good decision if the vet provided inaccurate information...

I went right for the surgery even though the drain cost half of what the surgery cost. If I really wanted to save myself money I would of either done the drain or not of dealt with his ear at all. 

Vet care is expensive to begin with, everyone has money issues. If I truly didnt give a crap about my dog he would not be on thyroid medication, he wouldnt be getting antibiotics for his skin infections, wouldnt be on heart worm/flea meds, wouldnt be getting blood work twice a year and would not be getting fed a decent food. 

You have issues with me....theres an ignore button...use it because I dont give a flying F for people who have nothing better to do then go around on a forum plucking apart and attacking a member with never saying ONE nice thing to them, asking how their dog is..nothing. You dont give a crap about my animals you just care about making yourself be heard by insulting someone else and putting yourself on a stool. Anytime you direct anything at me, its always rude which clearly proves your intent. 

Thanks to the people who also have noticed this and let me know, its appreciated.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

A1Malinois said:


> If I thought every vet was a conspiracy I wouldnt take my animals to a vet. How I know my friends vet was more concerned about money was he told her that the drain method works every time. Thats a flat out false statement, because the drain does NOT work most of the time. While treatment plan resides with the owner how can on make a good decision if the vet provided inaccurate information...
> 
> I went right for the surgery even though the drain cost half of what the surgery cost. If I really wanted to save myself money I would of either done the drain or not of dealt with his ear at all.
> 
> ...


Who's attacking who? LOL. Sorry, I don't use the ignore function especially if someone is going to carry over their personal agenda of vet bashing onto another OP's thread. As for rude posts, perhaps you need revisit those posts especially the food ones (there are countless) where you swore up & down Lincoln had food allergies though now you've accomplished a 180 in your thinking and would listen to no one who thought otherwise. A difference of opinion doesn't equal rude.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> Who's attacking who? LOL. Sorry, I don't use the ignore function especially if someone is going to carry over their personal agenda of vet bashing onto another OP's thread. As for rude posts, perhaps you need revisit those posts especially the food ones (there are countless) where you swore up & down Lincoln had food allergies though now you've accomplished a 180 in your thinking and would listen to no one who thought otherwise. A difference of opinion doesn't equal rude.


There has been SEVERAL posts where your intent was rude and attacking. Im not the only one whos noticed this. I always thought his issues were food, yes, but is there something wrong with changing what I think? NO. After speaking to an extremely helpful person who knows their stuff I have done research and formed my own opinion. Sorry, I dont rush my dog to the vet for every single test that people on a forum thinks he needs run. Had I of done that he would of had just about every test known to dog. 

If I hated vets that badly I wouldnt be taking my dog to visit one. You think every vet is perfect and can do no wrong, then explain to me why I am reading countless google searches of vets that have been charged with animal cruelty, techs that have let dogs starve in their own back yard, and vets who are sued by clients for misconduct. There is always the bad apple in the bunch. I am very happy with my current vet. Veterinary medicine is a business, now im not saying every single vet only cares about money but there are some that do. 

Im going to take advantage of that ignore feature because I cant stand your rude/attacking posts towards me any longer. Want to help my dog offer some advice without the sarcasm/rudeness. If you cant do that then dont sit there and wonder why I am not taking your advice. I dont listen to people who are rude and arrogant regardless of the information that may or may not help my dog.


----------



## Hannah25 (Jul 7, 2009)

I spoke with my vet and he agreed with the steroids and waiting. I trust him and I can be pretty picky on doctors and vets  thanks for all your input.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My oldster Finn woke up with what looks like an ear hematoma this morning. I am worried about anesthesia. Do any options work well besides surgery?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Rowdy had 3 quilting-type surgeries on the same ear within a couple of months - the surgeries made him miserable (he had to wear babushka type bandages plus a cone) and in the end I let the ear heal naturally with massages. Yes I could feel bumps but his ear looked okay. I probably would not do surgery on another dog for this problem, but do massaging etc.


----------

